# FS: Diamond Snake Discus



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Diamond Snake 5" selected grade $110 each got two


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> +/-6.5" Blue Diamond (2) (maybe pair) $300
> 
> Will post pictures when I got time. But if your interested leave me your email I could snap some pics from my iphone.


Quit it....thank goodness I'm going away at X'mas and can't get anymore fish 

I have seen pics of these fish and are beautiful. Great price for anyone looking for quality discus


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics are up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice quality fish. For some connoisseur! Mello has the healthiest top quality fish around! Worth every cent. Good thing joeseph is going away or they would be in his tanks!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235427,-123.185119


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Nice quality fish. For some connoisseur! Mello has the healthiest top quality fish around! Worth every cent. Good thing joeseph is going away or they would be in his tanks!
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Yup, those albino pearl diamonds especially


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking great Mello Keep up the good work. Good Luck with the sale.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments guys! Sacrificing to sell for my new project


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Thanks for the kind comments guys! Sacrificing to sell for my new project


You're finally going WILD?????!!!
Gorgeous fish - good luck with the sale. I have a feeling they'll be sold pretty quick.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe! Lol! Almost picked up the alenquers from Rick.. Would you consider that wild? I have to get my tank and equipment first before I go wild like you


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Impressed. True high quality ones.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Maybe! Lol! Almost picked up the alenquers from Rick.. Would you consider that wild? I have to get my tank and equipment first before I go wild like you


Close but no cigar!
Get that new tank set up and we'll fill it with wilds from April's private stock. We almost wore her down yesterday. A bit more badgering from both of us and she would have been BEGGING us to take them off her hands - right, April?? :bigsmile:


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue Diamonds in action!!!! Just laid eggs possible pair.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet pair of blue diamonds!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue Diamonds SOLD!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

EXCELLENT - now you can buy more fish :bigsmile:


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> EXCELLENT - now you can buy more fish :bigsmile:


No more got no more cash! Spent most of it yesterday. Now time to pay CC.


----------

